# ordenador x computadora



## elisabete pinto

Hola a todos
 
Me he dado cuenta de que el uso de la palabra “computadora” está muy extendido en internet. Me recuerdo que hace pocos años los españoles solían utilizar “ordenador” para designar ése aparato.  Hoy ¿qué les parece más adecuado utiizar? 
 
Gracias,
 
Elisabete


----------



## Outsider

Por aquilo que sei, varia com as regiões. Um alguns países usa-se mais _computadora_, noutros _ordenador_. Penso que em Espanha é _ordenador_.


----------



## willy2008

Aqui na Argentina usa-se computadora ou  P.C.


----------



## Tomby

É como diz Outsider. 
Em Espanha se usa "_ordenador_"; também PC. 
Quando se diz "_computadora_" entendemos que se trata de um computador enorme, por exemplo, o computador central de um banco. 
Na América usa-se "computadora" como bem disse o Willy. 
Outro exemplo recente é o telefono "celular" (América) e o "telemóvel" (Portugal) ou "_móvil_" (Espanha). Eu digo sempre "_móvil_", embora a palavra certa deveria ser "_portátil_". 
Feliz semana!


----------



## olivinha

Tombatossals said:


> Outro exemplo recente é o telefono "celular" (América) e o "telemóvel" (Portugal) ou "_móvil_" (Espanha). Eu digo sempre "_móvil_", embora a palavra certa deveria ser "_portátil_".
> Feliz semana!


 
Aunque "portátil" se suele utilizar para los ordenadores _laptop_.
Feliz semana para ti también!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Eu sei que nalguns países (e.g. Chile) a palavra é masculina: _computador._
 
Sds.


----------



## elisabete pinto

Hola, 

muchísimas gracias a los compañeros que una vez más me echaron una mano.

elisabete


----------



## Panameño-

Tombatossals said:


> É como diz Outsider.
> Em Espanha se usa "_ordenador_"; também PC.
> Quando se diz "_computadora_" entendemos que se trata de um computador enorme, por exemplo, o computador central de um banco.
> Na América usa-se "computadora" como bem disse o Willy.
> Outro exemplo recente é o telefono "celular" (América) e o "telemóvel" (Portugal) ou "_móvil_" (Espanha). Eu digo sempre "_móvil_", embora a palavra certa deveria ser "_portátil_".
> Feliz semana!



Computadoras enorme ya no las hay.  En los años '40 y '50 se usaban.  Ahora tenemos "Servers" o servidores.  

En Panama dicimos Computadora.  Ordenador me proviene de ordenar.  Supongo porque estas ordenando al sistema hacer algo en forma de comandos.


----------



## Carfer

Creio que 'ordenador' é, na origem, um galicismo: 'ordinateur'. Aqui em Portugal, há trinta anos, quando a terminologia ainda estava muito indefinida, também se dizia ocasionalmente 'ordenador' e 'sistema operacional', por influência do francês (muita gente da minha geração falava muito melhor francês do que inglês e, culturalmente, a França ainda tinha um peso enorme que entretanto perdeu). Depois, claro, a coisa estabilizou e hoje toda a gente diz computador e sistema operativo.


----------



## Alandria

Aqui no Brasil é "computador" e sistema operacional. É curioso que vocês usavam sistema operacional e trocaram por "operativo".


----------



## Tomby

Panameño- said:


> Computadoras enorme ya no las hay. En los años '40 y '50 se usaban. Ahora tenemos "Servers" o servidores.
> 
> En Panama dicimos Computadora. Ordenador me proviene de ordenar. Supongo porque estas ordenando al sistema hacer algo en forma de comandos.


Sim, Panameño, você tem razão. Mas repare que eu disse que também se usa PC [cá em Espanha se pronúncia "pecé"].
Com franqueza, eu gosto mais da palavra "computadora" do que "ordenador".
Um abraço!
TT,


----------



## maribaroni

Alandria, acho que "sistema operacional" que usamos aqui no Brasil se refere mais a softwares do tipo Windows e Linux. Para a máquina em si, é "computador" mesmo, ou PC.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Lo más usado en español peninsular es "ordenador".

Saludos


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Depende del país

En Argentina se dice "La Computadora" y en España "El Ordenador"

En otros países hispanos como Chile o Colombia se dice "El Computador"*


----------



## mambo2me

É mesmo. Eu sou Colombiano e na Colombia a palavra é masculina. A palavra é "computador"


----------



## DBLS

mambo2me said:


> É mesmo. Eu sou Colombiano e na Colombia a palavra é masculina. A palavra é "computador"




Y la  palabra laptop? es masculina o femenina?

vi escrito "una laptop" y me sonó muy raro....



gracias


----------



## willy2008

La palabra si bien es inglesa, aquí en Argentina es femenina.


----------



## DBLS

Gracias, lo usaré así


----------

